# Acceptable hair/makeup for an EMT



## queenofheartz44 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm an EMT student right now and am curious about hair and makeup. Do I have to give it up because of what I would be doing? What looks are acceptable for this sort of work? I do like doing girly styles but wonder if I would get treated differently or not be taken seriously by male counterparts if I still "get dolled up".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2012)

For most areas hair has to be up off the collar in a bun. Necklaces have to either be left at home or tucked under your shirt. Natural hair colors. No hoop earrings (my many places its no earrings at all). No facial piercings. No heavy perfume. And I haven't seen any rules so far as far as make-up (I'm sure they are out there tho).


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 10, 2012)

queenofheartz44 said:


> I'm an EMT student right now and am curious about hair and makeup. Do I have to give it up because of what I would be doing? What looks are acceptable for this sort of work? I do like doing girly styles but wonder if I would get treated differently or not be taken seriously by male counterparts if I still "get dolled up".



A good portion of EMS "professionals" are covered in tattoos and piercings. 

There is no reason you can't look nice at work... I do warn you though that males often outnumber females in EMS and depending on the degree of your physical appearance you may get "hit on" more than you appreciate.


----------



## queenofheartz44 (Nov 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> A good portion of EMS "professionals" are covered in tattoos and piercings.
> 
> There is no reason you can't look nice at work... I do warn you though that males often outnumber females in EMS and depending on the degree of your physical appearance you may get "hit on" more than you appreciate.




I'm not too worried about being hit on, just afraid they won't taken me seriously because I'm "girly" or what not. That they'll judge me on my girlish appearance and think I'm prissy or something lol:blink:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 10, 2012)

queenofheartz44 said:


> I'm not too worried about being hit on, just afraid they won't taken me seriously because I'm "girly" or what not. That they'll judge me on my girlish appearance and think I'm prissy or something lol:blink:



They won't.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't wear make up to work, just because after an hour of running it is either smudged or sweated off. 

Hair always back. You can find ways to put your hair back though and still look "girly". 

Just look professional and know your stuff and no one will think otherwise.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a guy and therefore have no real say in this thread probably, but isn't hair back a safety thing?


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 11, 2012)

I know at my company, its not exactly stated, but you have to "look professional since this is a professional field" so girls have to either have shorter hair or have it pulled back. jewelry is limited to rings, stud earrings and "non-obtrusive" necklaces. and as far as the makeup goes, basically as long as you dont look like a clown youll be good. this is just where i work though


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 11, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I'm a guy and therefore have no real say in this thread probably, but isn't hair back a safety thing?



First time I read that statement, I thought you said "back hair" not "hair back" :blink:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 11, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> First time I read that statement, I thought you said "back hair" not "hair back" :blink:


h34r:


----------



## med109 (Nov 11, 2012)

It depends on your department. My department don't have any strict rules about any of those things, and I don't plan on starting any. I don't wear makeup but I do know that by the end of a hectic, busy call, any makeup would be sweated off. I have long hair, and though I like to leave it down and styled, it NEVER stays that way. By the middle of a call, it is driving me nuts, or I am so sweaty and hot that I can't stand it. So I normally wear it in a ponytail with a visor. I wear earrings, and my nose is pierced, I have never had any complaints from co-workers, or patients about my facial jewelery or tattoos. Of course being obnoxious with any of those things isn't good.

There is of course a safety aspect with some of these things. Long hair is very easy for a combative patient to grab and cause alot of damage. If it's really long you run the risk of it falling into the patients face or open wounds, or contaminating an IV site ect. Necklaces can also be grabbed by patients. I don't see any issues with wanting to look nice/cute. As someone else mentioned, I don't think you male coworkers will think you are a "sissy" for looking that way, but if they do it will be fun to show them that you can look good and work hard! But, you may have to deal with flirting, and gawkers, from coworkers and patients! I would bet after a few crazy shifts, you will arrive with hair tied back and very little makeup.


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't say much about makeup since in the past 5 years I've only worn it once or twice, but when responding, I try to have my hair securely tied back, both to keep it out of my way, and it looks more professional, as well as being safer if a patient or attacker were to try to use your hair as a handle.

:unsure:From my non-ems jobs I have gotten into the habit of sticking writing utensils in my hair for easy access. Not sure how kosher that is in the EMS world. I used to have a pen that was shaped like a lizard, that looked very cute tucked in my hair. After almost 7 years of use, it got dropped one time too many, and broke beyond repair. I haven't managed to find another pen like it.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 12, 2012)

OSHA has some requirements about hair up and off the collar. Couldn't quote but that's just what ive been told. Its usually not a good idea to wear necklaces or anything like that around the neck. And we must cover any tatoos. I think no tatoos make it easier to be trusted by the older clientele that we serve the majority of the time.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd recommend natural fingernails. False ones can foster fungal growth, and strong one can actually wrench off the underlying natural one if caught by machinery like a litter or door, and especially extrication equipment.

Dress , then lean over to lift a litter with a camera or mirror behind you and evaluate how it works for you then.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 12, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Dress , then lean over to lift a litter with a camera or mirror behind you and evaluate how it works for you then.



Don't forget the front as you don't want to expose your breast to the patient or your partners.


----------



## Porta (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm hyper girly off duty, but I hardly wear makeup when I'm working. I don't have anyone to impress, and as long as I don't smell bad, or look like absolute garbage, it's a non issue. 
As stated, this is a male heavy environment, so have a thick skin.


----------



## queenofheartz44 (Nov 13, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I'd recommend natural fingernails. False ones can foster fungal growth, and strong one can actually wrench off the underlying natural one if caught by machinery like a litter or door, and especially extrication equipment.
> 
> Dress , then lean over to lift a litter with a camera or mirror behind you and evaluate how it works for you then.



I'm good on the nails, I find fake nails to be frightening lol!


----------

